# Pinarello 2007 carbon frame - seat-post diameter?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

hello everyone

I am looking at latest 2006/2007 F4:13 and/or F3:14 (and perhaps even Paris carbon?) and I can not determine what size seatpost they will take? is it 27.2mm diameter ????

I ask because I need a lot of setback and I have FSA 27.2mm seatpost (350mm long) with ~32-35mm setback (alu FSA SL220 and K-Force carbon) and I want to make sure they will fit into 2006/2007 carbon Pinarello frames ok

Thanks!


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't know the exact diameter of the seatpost, but I think they're larger than 27.2 - mine certainly looks larger than that. I don't know about the F4:13 or F3:13, but the paris comes with it's own seatpost. it's a set-back model, but I don't know how much.

Don't tell me you're thinking of buying a bike (or worse, not buying a pinarello) based on the seatpost you now own???


----------



## chirola (Mar 16, 2006)

Don't worry Pinarello frames sets provides with the seat post wich i'll be MOST by pinarello, and the head seat.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*I need the set-back to get comfortable*



foz said:


> I don't know the exact diameter of the seatpost, but I think they're larger than 27.2 - mine certainly looks larger than that. I don't know about the F4:13 or F3:13, but the paris comes with it's own seatpost. it's a set-back model, but I don't know how much.
> 
> Don't tell me you're thinking of buying a bike (or worse, not buying a pinarello) based on the seatpost you now own???


Let me clarify. It is about comfort.

I have 74 degree STA right now on my Madone 54cm and even though my saddle is all the way back on the rails on the largest set-back seatpost (FSA SL220, 32.5mm setback) I need another ~5mm back to help reduce the weight on my upper body. I have lousy back and long femurs so I need to sit well back. Pinarello has 73.5 STA (in my size, 51-53cm F3:13) but the MOST *set-back* seatpost it comes with is less than my FSA SL220 seat-post. So unless I can fit my FSA seat-post into F3:13/F4:13 I will not be any better off on it which is to say "why buy it then"? FSA posts can also be had with 31.6mm tube but my Pinarello LBS guy said it comes with 31.8mm seat-post tube which is very odd. Is Italian 31.8mm tube = 31.6mm tube from the rest of the world or does it mean I am stuck with only Pinarello seat-posts? I am trying to avoid shimming seatposts to fit.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Not 27.2mm*



acid_rider said:


> I am looking at latest 2006/2007 F4:13 and/or F3:14 (and perhaps even Paris carbon?) and I can not determine what size seatpost they will take? is it 27.2mm diameter ???


Not sure about the F4:13, but the Paris Carbon is 31.0. An odd size, but you can get a shim to go from 31.0 to 27.2 if you need to. Check out Competitive Cyclist.com


----------



## ehwcarib (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone know what seatpost size is a 2006 Paris Carbon? Comp. Cyclist says that the 2007 is 31.0 but a quick measure of my 2006 looks more like 31.6. On my Paris is does say on the top tube right side "special oversize series". Did they make some with a different seatpost size?


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Sure Looks Like 31.6 to Me Too*



ehwcarib said:


> Does anyone know what seatpost size is a 2006 Paris Carbon? Comp. Cyclist says that the 2007 is 31.0 but a quick measure of my 2006 looks more like 31.6. On my Paris is does say on the top tube right side "special oversize series". Did they make some with a different seatpost size?


I'll be damned. Competitive Cyclist had advertised 31.0 for 2006 as well. I just measure mine and as you have noted it looks like 31.6mm to me too. I guess that's one of those "specifications subject to change" kind of deals?


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Guys,
Paris Carbon (doesn't matter 2006 or 2007) has 31.6 seat post. The same thing about 4:13 or 3:13. The old Pinarellos like Prince, Prince SL and Dogma has it 31.0.


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

The '07 F3:13 leaning against the wall two feet from me has a 31.0mm seatpost. The only posts made in this diameter are M.O.s.t. and Pegoretti's specc'd brand (which uses a nightmare one bolt/one nut combination). Go to Competitive Cyclist's website and order the USE shim to covert it down to your FSA post diameter.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

resurrecting old post. 
I have been told by a couple of local shops (who dont have any in stock) that 2007/2008 F4:13 and 2007 F3:13 and 2008 FP5 *all* have identical 31.0mm seatpost diameter. Can those who own 2008 FP5 or 2007/2008 F4:13 verify this for me please? Pinarello web site or catalogue does not show this information (not in English at least).


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a 2007 F3:13 and to my dismay I ordered a 31.6 cinelli post and it doesn't fit . So to answer the question , they are 31.00 . What are my post options in that size ?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*also ask elsewhere on this site*



PinarelloFan said:


> I have a 2007 F3:13 and to my dismay I ordered a 31.6 cinelli post and it doesn't fit . So to answer the question , they are 31.00 . What are my post options in that size ?



also try asking in Components Forum on this web site.

my local Pinarello shop said that Selcof *might* have post in 31.0mm. I have not researched it any further because I *suspect* that the standard Pinarello seat-post will have enough setback for me if I should to buy FP5 or F4:13 in near future.

Questions: 

why are you replacing your Pinarello post? Do you need more setback or less setback compared to the standard Pinarello/MOST post? Other reason?

How do you like your 2007 F3:13? General quality? Ride quality? I am considering FP5 which is basically a 2008 replacement for F3:13, also made in Asia. Trying to figure out if it's worth paying extra for F4:13 (made in Italy) over FP5. 

Right now, I doubt it, I feel that Asian bicycle buiding quality today is as good or better than Italian, personally speaking. I have lots of Italian products (cars, home products, clothes etc) and I think their design is absolutely supreme but their final product implementation quality leaves more to be desired, given the high asking price. Expressing personal opinions only, no need to flame.


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

If you are happy with the stock components then get one . If you feel you will upgrade anything, buy a frame and go from there . I ended up upgrading , so in the end with better parts then the frame . (not that the frame isn't excellent) I added Zonda wheels , my buddy didn't want the tank cranks (FSA ceramic) and MOST Tal bar/stem combo from his prince so i inherited them . I loved it stock and more upgraded.

As for the comment on Italian products ? Wow , from cars , cloths, bikes, raw food products, etc. The products coming out of italy are second to none . Not just the ones designed there. I just got a Dario P duende and all i can say is art on wheels .maybe you should check out a stock trek... If your gonna buy a pinarello , i would test ride all of them . One will sing to you for sure..


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

In case anyone is interested, I have a buddy that has a new take off 31.0 Pinarello seat post that he isn't going to use and would like to sell or trade. He is looking for a nice 0 setback post like the new 3T. Probably will have to just shim it as there do not appear to be any 31.0 posts without set back.


----------

